
Voce Podcast Player – Unlocking multimedia buried within podcasts - sarvagyavaish
http://voceapp.com/
======
FlyingLawnmower
Very cool application! I haven't been listening to podcasts for long, but I
recently got hooked on via 'Serial'.

Although I didn't think about it at the time, I think it would be fascinating
to be able to reference specific documents, videos, artifacts, etc. while
listening to the story. I hope a recommendation feature is in the pipeline. I
think it would be interesting to find new podcasts based on the number and
quality of supporting documents, show notes, etc. Perhaps something as simple
as a top list of what your current users are getting the most value out of
would be a great place to start.

Will certainly be giving this a try -- fantastic work!

------
zantonse
I'll definitely give this a try. I'm always way too lazy to look at the show
notes myself when Tim Ferris references them during his podcast.

~~~
ahmedi
This was precisely our motivation as well!

------
RituVaish
Many times while listening to podcasts I want to know more about something
mentioned. My wish has come true with this

